# basca



## pomar

Premetto che non ho mai studiato lo spagnolo, ma lo capisco senza molti problemi, quindi rispondete pure nella lingua che preferite.
Io sono sarda (di Cagliari) e, come probabilmente sapete, la Sardegna ha avuto quattro secoli di dominazione catalano-aragonese e spagnola, quindi il sardo ha preso molte parole dal catalano e dallo spagnolo.
Una di queste è "basca", almeno penso. In sardo campidanese basca vuol dire caldo nel senso "atmosferico". P. es. _est fendi basca_ (fa caldo) o_ ta basca_ (che caldo). 
Cercando nel dizionario ho trovato che in spagnolo può avere il significato di "avere nausea". Può avere per caso qualche altro significato più connesso con il caldo? 
Specifico che in sardo "basca" indica il caldo in generale, non l'afa, o il caldo umido (se così fosse la connessione sarebbe più evidente).


----------



## chaquira16

pomar said:


> Premetto che non ho mai studiato lo spagnolo, ma lo capisco senza molti problemi, quindi rispondete pure nella lingua che preferite.
> Io sono sarda (di Cagliari) e, come probabilmente sapete, la Sardegna ha avuto quattro secoli di dominazione catalano-aragonese e spagnola, quindi il sardo ha preso molte parole dal catalano e dallo spagnolo.
> Una di queste è "basca", almeno penso. In sardo campidanese basca vuol dire caldo nel senso "atmosferico". P. es. _est fendi basca_ (fa caldo) o_ ta basca_ (che caldo).
> Cercando nel dizionario ho trovato che in spagnolo può avere il significato di "avere nausea". Può avere per caso qualche altro significato più connesso con il caldo?
> Specifico che in sardo "basca" indica il caldo in generale, non l'afa, o il caldo umido (se così fosse la connessione sarebbe più evidente).


 
Ciao pomar.

*basca**.*

(Quizá del celta _*waskā_, opresión; cf. galés _gwâsg_ y bretón _gwask_).


*1. *f. Ansia, desazón e inquietud que se experimenta en el estómago cuando se quiere vomitar. U. m. en pl.

*2. *f. Agitación nerviosa que siente el animal rabioso.

*3. *f. coloq. Arrechucho o ímpetu colérico o muy precipitado, en una acción o asunto. _Juan obrará según le dé la basca._

*4. *f. coloq. Pandilla, grupo de amigos o de personas afines.


Questo e quello che ho trovato nel DRAE (Diccionario de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua).

Non `c'è un altro senso. Continuarò cercando.

Scusa mi scritura, sto imparando; quest'anno ho fatto il secondo livello.


Carmen


----------



## Neuromante

Non mi sa che ci sia  un significato per _basca_ in spagnolo,. Tanto non essiste la parola ne nessuna simile

La parola _basca_ italiana sarebbe _bañera_ (Con evidente origine in Baño/bagno/) cosiche nemmeno avrebbe a che vedere col calore umido.


----------



## Silvia10975

chaquira16 said:


> Questo e quello che ho trovato nel DRAE (Diccionario de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua).
> 
> Non `c'è un altro senso. Continuerò cercando.
> 
> Scusa la mia scrittura, sto imparando; quest'anno ho fatto il secondo livello.
> 
> 
> Carmen



Complimenti comunque 



Neuromante said:


> Non credo che ci sia  un significato per _basca_ in spagnolo,. Tanto Non essiste la parola ne nessuna simile
> 
> La parola _basca_ italiana sarebbe _bañera_ (Con evidente origine in Baño/bagno/) cosicché nemmeno avrebbe a che vedere col calore umido.



Ma ti riferisci a VASCA? Perché BASCA, in italiano, è un aggettivo riferito alla regione, mentre la bañera è la vasca (da bagno appunto).
Mi chiedevo, non conoscendo affatto la lingua, se la parola non fosse di origine Catalana.
Magari ci possono aiutare gli abitanti catalani del foro 
Ciao, Silvia.


----------



## Neuromante

Upssss Allora forse una "basca calda" sia propio una "Vasca...."

Sul serio:
Da i quatro significati riportati da Chachira, adesso mi rendo conto di conoscere in quarto (Che è un neologismo) gli altri continuano a essermi alieni. Forse sono in dessuso o di uso molto localizato.


----------



## xeneize

No, Neuromante....
Uno es la "vasca" italiana, otra es la "basca" sarda.
Nada que ver ni de lejos 

Bueno, los cuatro significados reportados, están todos en el Rae.
Sin acotaciones de uso regional, ni anticuado, ni nada.

Yo sabía que existía la palabra en castellano, porque la había buscado.
Por supuesto, deduzco que se perdió su uso, y nunca la utilicé ni oí.

Pero creo que las dos palabras, la española y la sarda, estén relacionadas.
La sarda es el término común para decir "calor" en la mitad centro-sur de la península, pero hasta el comienzo de la zona centro-norte también.
Yo también "calor" lo digo "basca", en sardo.
No sé si exista en catalán, no la vi nunca, pero preguntaré a algún catalán.

Chau


----------



## chaquira16

Mil gracias, Silvia, por tu corrección.

Carmen


----------



## pomar

Grazie a tutti. Carmen, grazie alla tua segnalazione ho cercato _gwask_ in bretone e l'ho trovato col significato di stampa (press) e col significato di pressione (in un sito che parlava di immersioni subacquee). 
Mi pare che finora il significato che accomuna _basca_ in sardo, _basca_ in spagnolo e _gwask_ in celtico sia l'oppressione, il senso di oppressione.
Mi dite comunque che non è una parola di uso comune in spagnolo?


----------



## chaquira16

pomar said:


> Grazie a tutti. Carmen, grazie alla tua segnalazione ho cercato _gwask_ in bretone e l'ho trovato col significato di stampa (press) e col significato di pressione (in un sito che parlava di immersioni subacquee).
> Mi pare che finora il significato che accomuna _basca_ in sardo, _basca_ in spagnolo e _gwask_ in celtico sia l'oppressione, il senso di oppressione.
> Mi dite comunque che non è una parola di uso comune in spagnolo?


 
Grazie a te per fare la domanda. È molto interessante questa parola.
Anchio penso que sia il significato che tu hai detto nelle tre lingue  .Ma, in spagnolo io non l'ho sentito mai con questo senso. Il significato più frequente é il numero quattro. "La basca" è gli amici.

Saluti

Carmen

Prego, fa la corrección (non so come si dice)


----------



## betulina

Ciao,

In catalano "basca" ha lo stesso significato che in spagnolo (i due primi significati). Non significa "calor" ("calor" è "calor"  ) e non mi viene in mente nessuna parola simile. Quindi forse è unicamente sarda!


----------



## Farro

Acabo de encontrar en un diccionario de términos aragoneses el significado de basca: calor pegajosa (http://bronchales.galeon.com/diccio.htm)
También el  diario de Baleares versión digital habla de la basca (http://www.diaridebalears.com/segona.shtml?-1+9+185005)
Echad un ojo también a este diccionario de un pueblo de Teruel donde basca se identifica con calor pegajoso: http://www.villanueva.com.es/elHablaDiccionario.asp?Pagina=elHabla
y si ponéis en el google calor y basca salen unas cuantas referencias, siempre en relación con los territorios de la corona de Aragón. 

Yo, he de confesar que sólo conocía el 4 significado que habéis comentado.


----------



## pomar

Evidentemente gli Aragonesi dovevano trovare il nostro clima particolarmente caldo, visto che da noi "basca" vuole dire solo "calor" e non "calor pegajoso".
Muchas gracias a todos!
Y buena basca!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Diccionario de un PUEBLO?
Dios mío.


----------



## betulina

Muy buenos links, Farro! Por lo que veo en el del diario de Baleares, distinguen "calor" de "basca", que vendría a ser "bochorno" en castellano, "afa" en italiano. Según lo que dicen los vocabularios aragoneses, también es esto, bochorno, calor pegajoso.

Podría muy bien ser que llegase por este medio a la lengua sarda y allí se extendiese el significado a "calor", "caldo", en general, no?


----------



## Farro

Neuromante said:


> ¿Diccionario de un PUEBLO?
> Dios mío.


Bueno, Neuromante, no seas tan estricto , se trata de una recopilación de términos del habla popular de ese pueblo, pero ellos hablan de su "diccionario".


----------



## xeneize

¡Qué lindos vínculos pusieron!
Gracias 
Re lindos los de los diccionarios de los pueblos...
Está bárbaro que esos pueblos tengan su propio diccionario de palabras!..
Son dos los pueblos, por lo que vi, también el primero, Bronchales, es un pueblo de Aragón.

Che que bueno..No sabía que "basca" existiera en catalán, y ahora veo que sí se usa en Baleares..
Además, es palabra aragonesa.
Me parece muy probable, por no decir cierto, a estas alturas del partido, que basca pueda haberle llegado al aragonés del celta, por ejemplo...pasando a indicar de una opresión genérica, aquella particular producida por el calor, o sea el bochorno...
Muy interesante sería saber si hay algo parecido en vasco también, por si las dudas..
Luego, puede haber llegado del catalán o del aragonés a Cerdeña, cambiando nomás el matiz de "calor pegajoso" a simplemente "calor"..

Ah una cosita nomás: en Madrid y en Barcelona ustedes usan "basca"  por decir "pandilla de amigos"??...

Grazie per aver originato questa discussione, Pomar 

Chau


----------



## horusankh

Bueno, ya está todo respondido, pero me gustaría agregar que en México se usa "basca" con la primera acepción, que es la de lo que se siente en el estómago poco antes de sentir necesidad de vomitar, y muy posiblemente por eso se derivó otro uso que le damos, y es como sinónimo de "porquería", por ejemplo decimos "xxx es una basca de equipo".

Disculpen si me salí del tema, pues sé que no tiene nada que ver con el calor, y además la respuesta ya estaba dada. 

Pero de todos modos, muchas gracias por aclarar el uso de esa palabra en Madrid, ya que con el significado que yo le doy como mexicano, podría llevarme a algún malentendido. 

Saludos.


----------



## pomar

Anch'io sarei curiosa di sapere se c'è qualche legame anche con la lingua basca (a parte la coincidenza del nome) o, al limite, con lo spagnolo parlato nei Paesi Baschi. Non so molto sulla Spagna pre-romana, ma, guardando su una cartina con la distribuzione delle diverse popolazioni, la zona in cui risulta essere ancora in uso "basca" nel senso di "afa" era quella anticamente abitata dagli Iberi e non dai Celti. E se fossero stati i Celti a prendere la parola dagli Iberi?
Sarebbe anche interessante, visto l'intervento del forero messicano, capire come la parola ha cambiato di significato nel corso dei secoli (e magari anche delle latitudini).
Xeneize, su un dizionario logudorese ho trovato "basca" col significato di "afa", non semplicemente "caldo". Ti risulta? Se è così, la differenza potrebbe essere legata ai diversi tempi e modi di penetrazione dell'influenza catalana al sud e castigliana a nord.


----------



## betulina

xeneize said:


> Ah una cosita nomás: en Madrid y en Barcelona ustedes usan "basca"  por decir "pandilla de amigos"??...



Yo diría que en Barcelona no, Xeneize. Por aquí no lo he oído nunca, ni siquiera en castellano (que supongo que es lo que preguntas). De hecho, conozco esta palabra por un programa de jóvenes que se hacía hace como 15 años que se llamaba "Hablando se entiende la basca". Entonces supe lo que significaba y no lo he vuelto a oír. Por aquí se suele decir "peña".

Saludos!


----------



## Farro

Continuando este hilo, que me me parece muy interesante, os envío esto que he econtrado. Desconozco el mundo de las etimologías y probablemente habrá que cogerlo con pinzas pero os lo mando igualmente a título meramente informativo
 Así, en el difícil caso de basca, 'onomatopeya del asco', la etimología puede apelar no sólo a un prudente origen en el árabe _bazaqa_, 'vomitar', sino también al vasco _baska_, 'cieno', un hipotético latín _vascare_, 'torcerse', e incluso al celta _waska_, 'opresión'. 
También he encontrado en el Quijote el uso de basca con el significado de náusea.

Saludos


----------



## sabrinita85

Muy interesante tu búsqueda, Farro.
Gracias.


----------



## xeneize

Ciao Pomar, per quanto riguarda i Paesi Baschi, l'intervento di Farro accenna anche a una possibile parentela con una parola basca...
Prescindendo dalla coincidenza con il nome omofono, che però ha tutt'altra origine e che in spagnolo si scrive con la v, "vasco".
Hai ragione, la zona non è quella dei Celti, che se non sbaglio stavano in Galizia, Cantabria, Asturias, Andalusia...È che anch'io non so molto della Spagna pre-romana... È interessante quindi l'ipotesi sul fatto che gli iberi possano aver preso la parola dai celti...
Il significato che hanno mantenuto in Messico fra quelli spagnoli è quello più vicino al significato sardo (a parte appunto il significato mallorquino-aragonese, ovviamente), e sarebbe interessante sapere come a Madrid si è arrivati a indicare un "gruppo di amici" con questa parola...
Da noi, "basca" è sinonimo di "calore", non indica uno stato di afa particolare...Usiamo "basca" molto più di "calore", comunque.
Forse "calore" può avere una sfumatura appena più leggera, ma non mi pare tanto, ad essere sincero...
In logudorese, per quanto ne so, "basca" è usato solo nella propaggine estrema meridionale, già da Macomer, mi risulta non essere più usato...
Però, non so dirti fino a dove si estende il suo uso a Oriente.
Ora controllerò...Può benissimo essere che in alcune zone abbia il significato di "afa" del catalano mallorquino.
Può anche essere che da noi si sia modificato questo significato originale, non so..
 Saluti


----------



## pomar

Giustamente Farro ha supposto che quella ricerca etimologica fosse da prendere con le pinze...Non mi convince proprio, soprattutto quel latino _ipotetico._ Come fa il latino ad essere ipotetico, con tutte le fonti e le testimonianze che abbiamo? E anche l'onomatopea, si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto...
Sulla precedente indicazione di Farro (chiave basca-calor), invece, ho fatto interessanti scoperte. Ho trovato _basca_ con il significato di afa (bochorno) non solo in Aragona e nelle Baleari, ma in tutta la zona di Valencia, nella Murcia, nella regione di Cuenca e a Zaragoza. L'ho trovato persino in un sito danese, inserito in una lezione di catalano per principianti:

*fa* fred (det er kold)
calor (det er varm)
basca (det er en våde varm).

Come sarebbe: in Danimarca insegnano così il catalano, e i Catalani non cocoscono quell'uso? ah ah!!!! 
Sulla questione Iberi e Celti, io facevo la supposizione (pura supposizione, eh!) contraria a quella che hai detto tu, Xeneize: cioè, che fossero i Celti ad aver preso la parola dagli Iberi. Chissà? 
Mi incuriosisce molto la concomitanza di certi fenomeni fonetici tra il sardo e il basco, ma qui si va fuori tema.


----------



## betulina

pomar said:


> Sulla precedente indicazione di Farro (chiave basca-calor), invece, ho fatto interessanti scoperte. Ho trovato _basca_ con il significato di afa (bochorno) non solo in Aragona e nelle Baleari, ma in tutta la zona di Valencia, nella Murcia, nella regione di Cuenca e a Zaragoza. L'ho trovato persino in un sito danese, inserito in una lezione di catalano per principianti:
> 
> *fa* fred (det er kold)
> calor (det er varm)
> basca (det er en våde varm).
> 
> Come sarebbe: in Danimarca insegnano così il catalano, e i Catalani non cocoscono quell'uso? ah ah!!!!



Be', io volevo dire che nella mia parte non si usa, ma ci sono molte varianti di catalano. 

Según el diccionario catalán-valenciano-balear se usa con este significado al sur de Cataluña, en Valencia y en las Islas Baleares. Siento no haberlo buscado antes. 



> basca
> 
> *4. a) *Calor forta i feixuga, que dificulta la respiració (Tortosa, Maestr., Val., Al., Mall., Men., Eiv.); cast. _bochorno._



Lo siento si he confundido a alguien...


----------



## pomar

Non ti devi scusare, Betulina, è interessante sapere che per una catalana di Catalogna il termine ha un altro significato, e per una spagnola di Madrid un altro ancora. Ci si potrebbe fare una tesi di laurea sulla storia di questa parola!


----------



## xeneize

> Ho trovato _basca_ con il significato di afa (bochorno) non solo in Aragona e nelle Baleari, ma in tutta la zona di Valencia, A Murcia/nella comunità di Murcia, nella regione di Cuenca e a Zaragoza.


 
Murcia es una ciudad, que además da su nombre también a una comunidad autónoma 

Bene, ora sappiamo che *basca* esiste in catalano, anche se non è diffuso a Barcellona e nella Catalunya centrale! Interessantissimo..
Anche il catalano è una lingua multicentrica, anche se non arriva alle differenze che ci sono in sardo, quindi non sono poche le parole che si dicono a Valencia e non a Barcellona e viceversa, per non parlare delle Baleari, che hanno tantissime particolarità...

Non posso esprimermi sull'etimologia, ma anch'io penso che quella del latino ipotetico sia da "prendere con le pinze"...
Più probabile mi pare quella riconosciuta dalla Rae, ossia dai Celti..
Che potrebbero averla presa dagli Iberi come dici tu Pomar, per quanto ne so almeno.
Dunque, _basca_ si usa in sardo con un significato, in catalano orientale con uno leggermente diverso, in castigliano a Madrid con un altro ancora e in Messico ancora un altro!...
Bello


----------



## Farro

Ciao a tutti,
Ho appena letto tutti i vostri post da ieri...molto interessante questo dibattito!
Me alegro que también vosotros hayáis cogido con pinzas mi comentario sacado de internet sobre el posible origen de la palabra "basca". Sinceramente no creo que tenga nada que ver con el euskera. 
Pomar, lo de las clases de catalán en Dinamarca, muy curioso!
saludos


----------

